# ¿Circuito de VOCODER? NO hay casi nada en la red...



## hipatetik (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola a todos, como va, bueno este va a ser uno de mis primeros tema-aporte-pedido al foro, así que voy a intentar ser lo mas preciso posible. Lo que ando buscando es hacer un vocoder para aplicaciones musicales (si no saben que es o para qué sirve o como funciona vean aquí http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vocoder ), yo básicamente les digo que lo que hace es, dado un instrumento y la voz humana, una mezcla entre ambas en la que la voz se escucha como si tuviera el timbre del instrumento. La verdad es que me encontré con la desalentadora novedad de que en la red NO hay NADA casi con respecto a algún circuito para realizarlo. A ver... lo unico que tengo es un proyecto de una enciclopedia de electrónica del año 1985(...) para fabricar uno analógico... ¡Que tiene muchos componentes y un arquitectura modular monstruosa! Se los adjunto para que lo vean... pero no crean que es un "aporte" es solo para que vean... (   )

POr la red encontré esto...je,... http://www.temple.edu/k3tu/VocoderRedux.pdf Pero no sé si el IC se consigue por acá en Argentina y si vale la pena en $$$.... Y creo que es mas complicadooooo!   

La idea no es necesariamente armar algo así... Lo que busco es algo  con microcontroladores o procesadores de sonido mas moderno...y tambien más compacto y si se puede barato... bueno, espero sugerencias ayudas, ESQUEMAS... Gracias a todos


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2008)

mejor imposible, y el precio incomparable con armar todos esos circuitos


VIRTUALIZER PRO DSP2024P









salud[]s


----------



## hipatetik (Dic 3, 2008)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> mejor imposible, y el precio incomparable con armar todos esos circuitos
> 
> 
> VIRTUALIZER PRO DSP2024P
> ...



La idea era hacerlo...como algo home made...no me queria rendir tan fácil...  
El tipo queria derrotar a las grandes corporaciones con un PIC...jajaja
gracias igual.!
saludos..!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2008)

entonces este

http://www.paia.com/vocoder.asp


----------

